# Lady Awheel



## Ed Berry (May 21, 2022)

Payment - US Postal mo, shipping USA only, priority (ins./tracking)
This porcelain tray is asking for a 'wisecrack'. Not my style.


----------



## Farmboy1895 (May 21, 2022)

A wise man once said, $20.00


----------



## Ed Berry (May 21, 2022)

No Deal


----------

